# Jedi vs Wizards and Witches from Harry Potter!!



## Sheilawisz

Following Ankari's successful poll about a fanfictional encounter between Fantasy universes, I wanted to start my own thread to decide who would win a battle between these two: The mighty _Jedi_ from Star Wars vs the quite underrated Wizards and Witches from Harry Potter!!

The idea is to have a certain number of well-trained Jedi fighting a large number of equally well-trained adult Wizards and Witches, the fight taking place perhaps somewhere like a forest at night... so, please analyze the situation and start sharing your opinion =)


----------



## Ankari

There is no way someone is going to vote for Harry Potter Wizards if they thought the Aes Sedai would get slaughtered by Jedi.  Aes Sedai would _eat_ the entire school of Harry Potter's world with every student from the first to the last in it.

Yeah, I got a chip on my shoulder. :tongue:


----------



## Sheilawisz

Well, the Wizards and Witches from the _Harry Potter_ series are underrated about how powerful and deadly they really are: Very few people reading the books analyze their powers in a deeper and darker way, and if you think about it, you can soon discover countless ways that they could inflict terrible things or kill their enemies- It would depend on their imagination, really, and how cruel they want to be!!

Let's analyze my first point:

1- The Wizards can create an "invisible and irresistible force" that they can use to lift objects or people into the air and also force people to stay in a position or move against their will- We don't know how powerful this force can be, but the books say "irresistible" so this particular power might counter the Jedi's Force attacks =)

2- Transfiguration: What would be the psychological impact for a Jedi after he or she witnesses another Jedi getting transformed into a ferret, a clock or a glass bottle?? How could the Jedi protect themselves from Transfiguration attacks, which are really fast??


----------



## Mindfire

Ahem.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

As much as I love Star Wars, the Jedi as depicted in the prequel trilogy and _Clone Wars_ are morons. Wizards would win.


----------



## Penpilot

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> As much as I love Star Wars, the Jedi as depicted in the prequel trilogy and _Clone Wars_ are morons. Wizards would win.



Exactly what I was thinking... "I have high ground. You have lost." hahahah.


----------



## Sheilawisz

@Mindfire: That video is so freaking funny!!! Thanks, I was laughing through the whole thing... well, what Luke can do in the movies and what Harry can do in the books does not reflect accurately what well-trained Jedi and Wizards/Witches can do =)

@Benjamin: Yeah, this is not about some super-powerful Force users capable of tearing apart planets and destroying reality: My idea is about average (though well-trained) Jedi vs equally well-trained Wizards and Witches... I also think that the Jedi would be facing more than a challenge here!!


----------



## Mindfire

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> As much as I love Star Wars, the Jedi as depicted in the prequel trilogy and _Clone Wars_ are morons. Wizards would win.



Are you serious? Clone Wars? By Genndy Tartakovsky? Probably the greatest Star Wars related thing of all time? Which features some of the most awesomely overpowered Jedi of all time (with the exception of The Force Unleashed, which was similarly overpowered but not quite as epic)? 

Show me a wizard who can solo an entire droid army, lift and pull entire starships, and unleash enough electricity to power a city block. THEN I'll be impressed, and not before.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Mindfire said:


> Are you serious? Clone Wars? By Genndy Tartakovsky?



No, I meant _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_. In which the Jedi are routinely morons.


----------



## Mindfire

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> No, I meant _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_. In which the Jedi are routinely morons.



Ohhhh. That makes a lot more sense. lol


----------



## Penpilot

Extractum Midclorium


----------



## Devor

Sheilawisz said:


> The idea is to have a certain number of well-trained Jedi fighting a large number of equally well-trained adult Wizards and Witches, the fight taking place perhaps somewhere like a forest at night... so, please analyze the situation and start sharing your opinion =)



For a single battle?  Jedi.  For a war?  Wizards.  It's brute force against versatility.  Both sides have a lot of resources on both ends, but wizards can't accomplish the feats of raw power that a Jedi can, just like a Jedi mind games can't trump something like the imperius spell.  Or the luck potion?  Or a curse as powerful as some of the ones Voldemort cast?  In a straight-up fight the Jedi are just too powerful, but if you give the best wizards time to strategize and lay out a plan, they're going to win.


----------



## Xenodeus Blade

You know, there is a Youtube video where they had Luke Skywalker and Harry Potter battle to the death. And you know what, Jedi won.

but for this. The Wizards of Harry Potter, in terms of power and versatility, are inferior to the Jedi. In order for Wizards to use their spells, they need a wand, direct eye contact, and to say the name of the spell. For Jedi, they just need to Force.


----------



## Sheilawisz

@Penpilot: Excellent idea, I loved that Extractum Midclorium spell!! The fact that the Wizards can come up with new spells, charms and curses especially designed for a new challenge would be a great advantage in the battle =)

@Mindfire: Not all Jedi are as powerful as Master Mace Windu in the animated _Clone Wars_ series!! The idea is a battle between well-trained Jedi and equally trained Wizards and Witches, without the over-powered individuals from both sides- A powerful Dark Wizard could destroy a droid army with Fiendfyre or just blasting curses, then teleport inside the starship that Windu destroyed and start Fiendfyre inside too...

@Devor: I quite agree with you, except the fact that in this scenario the Jedi are facing a large number of Wizards and they could get outnumbered easily =)

@Xenodeus: Mindfire already posted that video, it was great- Wizards do need wands and that's a weakness (even though wandless Magic is possible, just more difficult to control) but they do not need direct eye contact and say the words, non-verbal Magic is performed easily by adult Wizards and Witches!!


----------



## Xenodeus Blade

Sheilawisz;43047
@Xenodeus: Mindfire already posted that video said:
			
		

> It is clearly stated in book 1 that when casting a spell, you need direct eye contect(Snape chanting during the Match). Also non-verbal spells are not as powerful as verbal ones.


----------



## Steerpike

Jedi would win. Again you're dealing with a universe in which force-users can lay waste to entire planets. So assuming we're talking about the most powerful individuals in the lore of either side, the Potter wizards and witches would get their butts kicked.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Harry attacked Bellatrix with Cruciatus while she was running from him, the curse hit her from behind without eye contact and it worked (book 5) The fake Mad-Eye Moody transformed Draco into a ferret also attacking by surprise (Draco was just about to curse Harry from behind, book 4!) and when Harry Sectumsempraed Draco in book 6, he was just waving his wand like crazy without eye contact =)

Also, powerful blasting curses like the one that blasted the castle walls and killed Fred do not need eye contact, or even a direct hit to be lethal!!

Where does it say that non-verbal magic is less powerful? How exactly would the Jedi protect themselves from Transfiguration attacks?


----------



## Sheilawisz

@Steerpike: Well, if Rowling decided to start an Expanded Universe project similar to the Star Wars books, someone could invent a new spell that causes such a damage to reality that the entire universe comes crashing down- Sure that the most powerful Force users would destroy the HP planet, but the idea here is a battle between average Jedi vs average Wizards and Witches, though both sides well trained =)


----------



## Mindfire

Sheilawisz said:


> Harry attacked Bellatrix with Cruciatus while she was running from him, the curse hit her from behind without eye contact and it worked (book 5) The fake Mad-Eye Moody transformed Draco into a ferret also attacking by surprise (Draco was just about to curse Harry from behind, book 4!) and when Harry Sectumsempraed Draco in book 6, he was just waving his wand like crazy without eye contact =)



When they said "eye contact" what they really meant was "line of sight". You have to be able to see your target. I'm not a HP fan, but I think that IS one of the rules.


----------



## Devor

Xenodeus Blade said:


> It is clearly stated in book 1 that when casting a spell, you need direct eye contect(Snape chanting during the Match). Also non-verbal spells are not as powerful as verbal ones.



Actually, that was just for a _type_ of spell.  The spell Snape was casting took moments to cast, he stood there muttering, he didn't even use his wand - Hermione named it a jinx, but truth be told, we don't see spellcasting like that anywhere else in the Harry Potter series, even with other spells referred to as a jinx.

For most spells the effect is instantaneous - you swing the wand, think the words, and the spell shoots out - and doesn't require anything more than a simple line of sight, just like anything else does.  I'm not very familiar with the Star Wars extended universe, but I'd be surprised if the force did not also require your basic line of sight.


----------



## Devor

Sheilawisz said:


> @Steerpike: Well, if Rowling decided to start an Expanded Universe project similar to the Star Wars books, someone could invent a new spell that causes such a damage to reality that the entire universe comes crashing down-



This is very true.  Almost as a rule, "Extended Universes" lead into excessive power escalations.  I think it's kind of an unfair advantage to look outside the original series.


----------



## Mindfire

Devor said:


> This is very true.  Almost as a rule, "Extended Universes" lead into excessive power escalations.  I think it's kind of an unfair advantage to look outside the original series.



I disagree. The "Original Series" portrays the Jedi when they were at their lowest point and nearly powerless. Darth Vader, Obi-Wan, and even Yoda exhibited powers that were far inferior to what they used to be able to manage. Vader being turned into a cyborg weakened his force skills, and Obi-Wan and Yoda were a couple decades out of practice. Luke was only a beginner and had yet to reach his true potential. The only one who seems to have maintained their power is the Emperor, and all we see him do is shoot lightning. "Original Series only" isn't an equalizer, it's a handicap!


----------



## Devor

Mindfire said:


> "Original Series only" isn't an equalizer, it's a handicap!



I was referring to the books, not the movies.  In terms of the movies, that would be all six of them.

((edit))  After a quick google search, the publishing history behind the books seems more confusing than I realized.  Still, all six of the movies are not considered part of the "extended universe."


----------



## Sheilawisz

@Devor: Thank you!! I would like to add that the Wizards do not need to see their target to hit it with any Magic: If that were true, then Harry could have been invulnerable to anything that the Death Eaters or Voldemort himself threw at him... by simply hiding under his invisibility cloak- That was not the case in the books, the cloak (or Disillusionment Charms) can help to hide you from your enemies, but you are still vulnerable to all sort of Magical attacks.

We are losing the Poll because there are more Star Wars fans than Harry Potter fans here at Mythic Scribes, and also, many people hold kind of a grudge against the Harry Potter series without even reading the books first =(

Well, here is a limited list of what the Wizards and Witches have to offer in the battle against the Jedi:

1- That "invisible, irresistible force" to counter the Jedi's Force attacks.
2- Transfiguration: The Jedi have never encountered something like that.

3- Blasting Curses: Instant effect, not something that you can stop with a Lightsaber: These curses cause massive explosions, capable of destroying an entire street or castle walls, killing several people one hit.

4- Legilimency: Could help to break into the Jedi's minds and know what they are planning to do next.
5- Occlumency: It would be useful to counter the Jedi's mental attacks.

6-  Disillusionment charms: Tactical advantage.

7- Apparition: Wizards can teleport to get out of the way of Lightsaber strikes or Force Lightning, appearing behind the Jedi ready to deliver a Transfiguration attack.

I have no doubt that the Jedi would be dangerous enemies for the Wizards, but the Wizards are not harmless either... many people reading other Fantasy series think that they are weak for battle, but they have never read the Harry Potter books =)


----------



## Steerpike

To the extent you have work that is considered "canon," I think it is fair to look at it. In Star Wars, the includes many of the books dealing with the various time periods in the history of that universe. 

I think the Jedi/Force Users would win rather convincingly, and I don't think you could expect any of the tricks by the wizards and witches that rely on messing with the mind (charms, mind control, seeing into the mind etc.) to work well if at all on the Force Users.

Sheila - I'm a fan of Harry Potter. But I think the Jedi/Force Users would kick the crap out of the wizards and witches of the Harry Potter series. I think that's why you're losing the poll


----------



## Sheilawisz

@Steerpike: Maybe the mental powers would be countered by the same powers from the other side, which means that the Jedi would be unable to mind-control the Wizards, slow them down or creating illusions- In the same way, the Jedi might resist well the Imperius and the Cruciatus attacks, or perhaps these would have just little effect on them.

Jedi supporters have not answered yet how the Jedi would protect themselves against Transfiguration, Blasting Curses or the fact that the Wizards can simply point their wand at you and then you go instantly ablaze =)

Wizards also have a _secret weapon_ that I will not bring into discussion yet... and no, it's not Fiendfyre!!


----------



## Steerpike

Force users can shield themselves, so I wouldn't assume all of that will work on them necessarily. I think they're also going to be a lot better at getting the drop on the wizards, and a lot of that won't do much good if the wizard is already dead


----------



## Sheilawisz

Wizards can also shield themselves- anyway, can a Jedi's defenses resist a powerful blasting curse capable of shattering an entire street or blow a huge hole in a castle's walls? Can their shields work against _Magical_ attacks like a Transfiguration and other reality-warping effects, the kind of stuff that they have never encountered?

How would the Jedi be better at getting the drop on the Wizards, if the Wizards can teleport and appear out of nowhere right behind you??

Also, remember that the thread says a good number of Jedi fighting a large number of Wizards and Witches.

There are perhaps millions of them in their world (over a hundred thousand attended the World Cup final, and those were just the lucky few who could get tickets) the Wizards would have the advantage of sheer numerical superiority, and this would help them to outnumber and defeat magical characters from other Fantasy universes like the Jedi =)

Wait for my _secret weapon_ revelation, hee heee... and check my new avatar, that's my cat, Jerry!!


----------



## Steerpike

(OOPS)


/10char


----------



## Steerpike

The problem, of course, is that you're giving the wizards every possible advantage that might be present in the series, but you've already taken away the most power force powers and said it is not fair to use them. 

The number of force users will vary depending on which time period in Star Wars lore you are talking about. There could potentially be a lot of them or a few of them. If we're talking time periods, the time of the force users comes long, long before the time of Potter and the wizards, so you have to figure they'd have grown even more in strength over the intervening years and could snuff out the wizards at the very first sign of their appearance 

Jerry is cute 

(PS Don't forget to add some names to the death match!)


----------



## Devor

Steerpike said:


> The problem, of course, is that you're giving the wizards every possible advantage that might be present in the series, but you've already taken away the most power force powers and said it is not fair to use them.



I don't want to get too involved, but it is an unfair advantage advantage that the Jedi have more written about them.  Canon or not, extended universes lead to power escalations, and I think only the core story should be considered - the six movies, or whatever the equivalent is in books.  We don't have the equivalent of an extended universe for Harry Potter.

I still think Jedi win in a straight fight.

But, of course Jedi win in a straight fight.  They've got the advantage of being sci-fi.  They fight wars on an intergalactic scale, conflicts that outstrip a wizard - or _any_ fantasy character - doing the equivalent damage to a countryside.  In terms of their role in the books, and the scope of their power in proportion to their conflicts, they're about equal.  But that's not at all the question.


----------



## Sheilawisz

I have taken away the most powerful Wizards like Dumbledore, Grindelwald and Voldemort: The Wizards and Witches involved in this fanfictional battle are Auror-level or Death Eater-level, but not the most devastating that you can find in the series- In the same way, the Jedi fighting them are good and well-trained, but not like Mace Windu or the Sith Emperor that you mentioned that can destroy entire planets with the Force.

So far, I have not said that any of the Wizards in the battle would be capable of controlling Fiendfyre... which would be a great weapon in the battle, even against a very large number of Jedi =)

I have a question: How many Jedi there were in the times before the Empire??


----------



## Steerpike

Before the purge there were "several hundred thousand" Jedi, but no exact figure is given. Also, presumably that figure doesn't include force users on the dark side.


----------



## Steerpike

Devor said:


> I don't want to get too involved, but it is an unfair advantage advantage that the Jedi have more written about them.  Canon or not, extended universes lead to power escalations, and I think only the core story should be considered - the six movies, or whatever the equivalent is in books.  We don't have the equivalent of an extended universe for Harry Potter.



True. However the Potter books are supposed to represent among the most power of their kind ever. The six movies that form the core of Star Wars do not, and in fact for the last three the Jedi are at a low point and don't represent the pinnacle of what can be done.

Also, you should add some names to the death match


----------



## Sheilawisz

Whaaat?! There were so many of them!! We could even have a scenario with several hundred thousand of each side involved in a massive epic battle, it would be fun, but the idea of my thread is a much smaller battle: Maybe three hundred Jedi fighting a thousand Wizards and Witches in a forest at night.

To be honest, I think that if the Jedi outnumbered the Wizards then we would see a Jedi victory, with the Wizards either dying or being forced to escape by Apparition... but if the Wizards get the numerical superiority, even three to one, the Jedi should better find a way to escape or else just pray for a quick death =)

The numbers in each side would decide the battle... and in my opinion, the Wizards are more likely to get this advantage!!

What do you mean by adding names?


----------



## Mindfire

I personally think the Jedi will take this one.

The Wizards might have a sheer numbers advantage- _maybe_, depending on the time period we're talking about. And they also have a certain surprise advantage in that many of their attacks will be unfamiliar and strange to the Jedi, but Jedi adapt quickly. 

By way of constrast, the Jedi may be at a numbers disadvantage, but they have superior training. Namely, they're actual _soldiers._ Very few wizards, if I understand correctly, could be considered soldiers. The Death Eaters are essentially a terrorist group with magic, not trained warriors. And Dumbledore's "Army" seems to be something of a misnomer to me. The grand majority of wizards are civilians. Being extremely powerful does not instantly make you a _warrior_, just like even if I picked up a machine gun, I still couldn't hold a candle to a Navy SEAL. The Jedi are skilled in several forms of warfare and strategy: field combat, urban combat, guerrilla warfare, and starship combat as well as one-on-one duels. The Jedi almost universally served as commanders and generals during the clone wars, and that was their _twilight _era, when they were weakening. And if the wizards have a surprise advantage because of their unconventional arsenal, the Jedi have a surprise advantage in spades. The wizards can't even figure out how electricity works. How on earth will they even comprehend lightsabers, blasters, and force techniques, let alone combat them. Occlumency will shield them from mind attacks, yes. That makes sense, but mental attacks are a small fraction of the Jedi's actual arsenal. And while apparition might catch a Jedi off guard once, they will adapt. Their force precognition will allow them to sense when and where a wizard might teleport, and they will adjust accordingly. Darth Vader was able to block blaster bolts with his hand. More powerful Jedi should be able to fend off magic bolts.

In summary, I see the Wizards opening strong because the Jedi haven't seen anything like them before (but considering the existence of the witches of Dathomir and other "occult" or "wizard" force users, that might even be debatable), but the Jedi will adjust and take the upper hand fairly quickly after the battle starts.

Plus, the Jedi have starfighters. That's kind of a gamebreaker.


----------



## Sheilawisz

The Aurors are essentially Wizard soldiers dedicated to fight off and capture Dark Wizards, and Ministries also have something called "Shock Wizards" that we know very little about. The idea is to have this level of Wizards and Witches to fight the Jedi in one battle, not to decide what would happen in a large-scale war involving other things like Starfighters or the Dementors =)

I accept that the Jedi are very cool and powerful (I do like Star Wars!) but I am way too deeply in love with Magic as a mysterious, truly supernatural power like it is in the Harry Potter series... and I will always support the Wizards in a fanfictional encounter against characters from other Fantasy universes.

Dumbledore's Army was just an organization of students, but they fought bravely in the final battle anyway =)


----------



## Mindfire

Sheilawisz said:


> The Aurors are essentially Wizard soldiers dedicated to fight off and capture Dark Wizards, and Ministries also have something called "Shock Wizards" that we know very little about. The idea is to have this level of Wizards and Witches to fight the Jedi in one battle, not to decide what would happen in a large-scale war involving other things like Starfighters or the Dementors =)
> 
> I accept that the Jedi are very cool and powerful (I do like Star Wars!) but I am way too deeply in love with Magic as a mysterious, truly supernatural power like it is in the Harry Potter series... and I will always support the Wizards in a fanfictional encounter against characters from other Fantasy universes.
> 
> Dumbledore's Army was just an organization of students, but they fought bravely in the final battle anyway =)



Ok, well that changes things. First, it denies the Wizards the numbers advantage, because obviously not ALL THE WIZARDS! are going to be Aurors or Shock Wizards. And it does put the two groups on a more equal footing. I know very little about the Potter-verse, so it's hard to say, but I'm still thinking the Jedi's adaptability and wide variety of combat experience will carry the day eventually, although the wizards will likely open strong and hold the upper hand at first.


----------



## Steerpike

(aside: Hey Mindfire, who else should I add to the Death Match? I need a handful more).


----------



## Mindfire

Steerpike said:


> (aside: Hey Mindfire, who else should I add to the Death Match? I need a handful more).



Who'd you put in so far?


----------



## Sheilawisz

With a total Wizarding population somewhere in the millions, armies of tens of thousands of Aurors are plausible.

Sure that the Wizards and Witches would open strong and hold the upper hand at first, which is enough to win the single battle that this thread is about =)


----------



## Mindfire

Sheilawisz said:


> With a total Wizarding population somewhere in the millions, armies of tens of thousands of Aurors are plausible.
> 
> Sure that the Wizards and Witches would open strong and hold the upper hand at first, which is enough to win the single battle that this thread is about =)



Um... single battles can go on for days, and I'm pretty sure this one could last for at least a week.


----------



## Steerpike

Mindfire said:


> Who'd you put in so far?



Look at the Fantasy Character Death Match thread here in the chit-chat forum. There's a list of them. I have 15. Want to get 20 to start the contest


----------



## Mindfire

Steerpike said:


> Look at the Fantasy Character Death Match thread here in the chit-chat forum. There's a list of them. I have 15. Want to get 20 to start the contest



I added some to your list. Take a look!


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Steerpike said:


> Jedi would win. Again you're dealing with a universe in which force-users can lay waste to entire planets. So assuming we're talking about the most powerful individuals in the lore of either side, the Potter wizards and witches would get their butts kicked.



It depends on the circumstances, though. Just because Jedi A can lay waste to a whole planet doesn't mean a wizard couldn't turn him into a newt in a fraction of a second _first_. The giant planet-destroying Force Storms and such are depicted as events taking a relatively long time: minutes, hours. Avada Kedavra can kill you in less than a second.


----------



## Mindfire

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> It depends on the circumstances, though. Just because Jedi A can lay waste to a whole planet doesn't mean a wizard couldn't turn him into a newt in a fraction of a second _first_. The giant planet-destroying Force Storms and such are depicted as events taking a relatively long time: minutes, hours. Avada Kedavra can kill you in less than a second.



This is true. Which is why I think a Jedi victory is not going to depend on some grand application of raw force power. In a situation like this, those abilities are moot unless you have the required prep time. I think rather a Jedi victory is going to depend on their ingenuity, adaptability, top notch training, and versatile skill set.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Thanks, Benjamin!! It seems that we have already presented a good description of the Wizarding powers and skills, and given proof as well that they are dangerous, worthy opponents even for the Jedi Knights. Too bad that nobody else has voted for the Wizards and Witches, but I am very happy with this thread anyway =)

Well, just as I promised now I present the _secret weapon_ that the Wizards bring to the battle... Are you ready? Now behold... the absolutely lethal Fleur Isabelle Delacour!!

The scenario is like this:

Fleur apparates in the forest where she meets the enemy, and then all the male Jedi see her, go crazy for her and start arguing with each other to be the first to ask Fleur on a date!! Meanwhile, the female Jedi are getting furious and jealous because she's so beautiful and men simply fall at her feet- They are thinking of a thousand different ways to kill Fleur, every one of them more painful than the other...

The Jedi are distracted, then the rest of the Wizards and Witches attack by surprise and the battle is over in about twenty seconds! XD!!

Now, the Jedi never saw that one coming...


----------



## Mindfire

Sheilawisz said:


> Thanks, Benjamin!! It seems that we have already presented a good description of the Wizarding powers and skills, and given proof as well that they are dangerous, worthy opponents even for the Jedi Knights. Too bad that nobody else has voted for the Wizards and Witches, but I am very happy with this thread anyway =)
> 
> Well, just as I promised now I present the _secret weapon_ that the Wizards bring to the battle... Are you ready? Now behold... the absolutely lethal Fleur Isabelle Delacour!!
> 
> The scenario is like this:
> 
> Fleur apparates in the forest where she meets the enemy, and then all the male Jedi see her, go crazy for her and start arguing with each other to be the first to ask Fleur on a date!! Meanwhile, the female Jedi are getting furious and jealous because she's so beautiful and men simply fall at her feet- They are thinking of a thousand different ways to kill Fleur, every one of them more painful than the other...
> 
> The Jedi are distracted, then the rest of the Wizards and Witches attack by surprise and the battle is over in about twenty seconds! XD!!
> 
> Now, the Jedi never saw that one coming...



But... Jedi reject attachment and romantic love. Some even forego basic sexual attraction. And jealousy is pretty much the antithesis of Jedi philosophy and training. That trick would work on a Sith- EASILY in fact, but a Jedi? I have my doubts.


----------



## Steerpike

One enterprising Jedi retains her wits and does a mind trick on Fleur, making her believe that she is garbed in a decidedly unfashionable polyester pantsuit. Shrieking in terror at the fashion faux paus, Fleur dashes from the clearing. This snaps all of the crazed Jedi out of their delirium just time to signal the battalion of clone troopers shielded in the forest. The wizards and witches enter the clearing to find Fleur gone, the Jedi facing them. And, unbeknownst to them, a the force of clone troopers is drawing the circle closed. They wizards are like a piece of fragile glass caught between a hammer and anvil


----------



## Sheilawisz

Sure, but Fleur's attraction skills are fueled by her Veela Magic and it's difficult to fight it off: The Jedi could become immune to her after a few minutes, which still gives enough time for the rest of the Wizarding forces to attack by surprise and win!! =)

This was kind of a joke, really, but it would be fun to see it...


----------



## Sheilawisz

Whaaat?!! Now the Jedi need the help of their Clone Troopers to defeat the Wizards?


----------



## Mindfire

Steerpike said:


> One enterprising Jedi retains her wits and does a mind trick on Fleur, making her believe that she is garbed in a decidedly unfashionable polyester pantsuit. Shrieking in terror at the fashion faux paus, Fleur dashes from the clearing. This snaps all of the crazed Jedi out of their delirium just time to signal the battalion of clone troopers shielded in the forest. The wizards and witches enter the clearing to find Fleur gone, the Jedi facing them. And, unbeknownst to them, a the force of clone troopers is drawing the circle closed. They wizards are like a piece of fragile glass caught between a hammer and anvil



O.O

Um... Steerpike, I think you're taking this just a little too seriously... And adding clone troopers is cheating. xD

How about we stick to the days of the Old Republic, BEFORE the clones were made.


----------



## Sheilawisz

You know friends, I wonder why these fanfictional encounters between different universes always end up with both sides beating up each other to death... Why is that? Why can't they be friends instead of fighting??

I just imagined Anakin flying in a broom and drinking wine with Bill while Fleur, curious to see how it works, takes Anakin's Lightsaber and starts to de-gnomize the garden of Shell Cottage with it =)

I should write a fanfic like that!!


----------



## Steerpike

Sheilawisz said:


> Whaaat?!! Now the Jedi need the help of their Clone Troopers to defeat the Wizards?



Nah...they don't need them. It's just that they were going to beat the wizards so easily it was more like a training exercise to the Jedi, so they figured they might as well bring the troopers along for practice 

Of course, the flaw in your diabolical plan is that it relies on both male and female Jedi all losing control of their emotions, which is something they are trained against


----------



## Sheilawisz

This battle would be epic anyway, I should write a fanfiction about Anakin and other Jedi travelling via wormhole to the Harry Potter planet... then, they find themselves in the middle of the final battle at Hogwarts surrounded by dementors and giants, and they have to join the defenders of the castle after meeting Fleur and Bill.

Well, the poll is already won by the Jedi... but it was fun anyway =)


----------



## Steerpike

Yeah it is all fun and leads to interesting discussions. The winners of the poll don't matter so much


----------



## Sheilawisz

According to Ginny in the Chapter _Out of the Fire_ from book five, there exists a magical weapon called Garroting Gas which is supposed to be invisible, remain in contaminated places and also it's rapidly lethal when you are exposed to it!! Now, how about that for our fanfictional battle?

The Jedi could be surprised by suddenly finding themselves inside a cloud of invisible deadly gas...

Please vote for the Wizards =)


----------



## Mizore

In a first encounter some Jedi could die because they would find themselves with unprecedented powers, but in the end the Jedi would win, because the wizards and witches only have magic are just not very military oriented, while the Jedi have the Force,  lightsabers and more militarily oriented.

Force can be used for virtually everything, so that a Jedi could predict the behavior of the witch by combat precognition, may reject the blasting curses through telekinesis, and could find the weak point of the witch with the power to breaking point, taking the sorcerer's wand by telekinesis. We also noticed that witches tend to sit still while casting their spells, but the Jedi have extraordinary athleticism, so that by his superior speed, reflexes and acrobatic maneuvers winning the Jedi.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Well, let's see if this ancient thread can come back to life =)

1- The Wizards have Occlumency to counter the Jedi's precognition and mind control powers.

2- The Force Telekinesis can be countered by the "invisible, irresistible force" that the Wizards can project and use for various effects.

3- During the battles portrayed in the books, the Wizards were maneuvering and running, not standing still.

I still believe that Jedi and Wizards would be dangerous to each other, and the battle could be decided either way depending on the variable circumstances...

By the way, welcome to Mythic Scribes!!


----------



## Mizore

Sheilawisz said:


> 1- The Wizards have Occlumency to counter the Jedi's precognition and mind control powers.
> 
> 2- The Force Telekinesis can be countered by the "invisible, irresistible force" that the Wizards can project and use for various effects.
> 
> 3- During the battles portrayed in the books, the Wizards were maneuvering and running, not standing still.
> 
> I still believe that Jedi and Wizards would be dangerous to each other, and the battle could be decided either way depending on the variable circumstances...
> 
> By the way, welcome to Mythic Scribes!!



1- The Occlumency can only serve to prevent someone scan your mind, so that could prevent telepathic intrusion, but the combat precognition works in a very different, because the combat precognition refers not to the mind of the enemy, but to what the enemy will do in the near future, so the only way to defend against combat precognition is that the enemy also has this ability and the two abilities are canceled mutually, as happens in duels jedi vs sith. So the Jedi can predict the future behavior of the witches and the wizards.

2- The invisible force of the witches and the wizards will be irresistible in the world of Harry Potter, but it is unfair to assume that a crossover is also an irresistible force.

3- While it is true, Jedi far exceed to the witches and the wizards in agility, speed and reflexes, while the Jedi could reach short distances with the enemies without the witches and the wizards know what happened.

Also thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

As much as I love Star Wars, I think my money is on the team that can fly, teleport over very large distances, turn invisible, summon unquenchable fire-storms, turn people into ermines by waving a stick at them, and have access to an unblockable instant death spell.


----------



## Mindfire

Is this thread still going? And I'm not sure we can assume that it's unblockable. It's only unblockable within the HP universe, so the possibility remains that it could be deflected by a lightsaber or with force deflection. That's kinda like saying that Rand al'Thor would beat *insert wizard* because he has balefire, except the effects of balefire on something/someone that doesn't belong to the Pattern are unknown, and it would probably just not work. As for the rest, the Jedi have fought invisible enemies before, and part of their training teaches them specifically to trust the force and their instincts over their eyesight. The Jedi have also faced flying enemies before, as jetpacks are fairly common in their universe, as are flying battle droids. Fiendfyre may be unquenchable in-universe, but I'm not convinced it couldn't be repelled by the Force. Teleportation and transformation spells aren't quite like anything the Jedi have seen, so the novelty is an advantage, but the Jedi adapt quickly, plus battle precognition will mitigate the wizards' surprise advantage. Also, the Jedi have starships. If something as simple as a muggle mp3 player is incomprehensible to the wizards, how will they deal with starships and fighters? If all else fails, nuke it from orbit. Game over. And as if all that wasn't enough, the wizards have one crippling weakness: most of them rely on wands to use magic at all. All a Jedi has to do is force grip the wand and snap it in half. Nothing against the HP universe, but you're trying to pit aristocrats, scholars, and students against a trained military force with access to superior technology.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Yeah, this thread was dead and buried but Mizore just brought it back to life!!

According to the Wookiepedia, this Force Precognition power works by sensing the flows of the Force. That means that it is directly connected to the way that the Star Wars universe works, and it may not work as well when facing enemies from other universes who exist independently of the Force =)

This happened to the Jedi when they met the creatures called Yuuzhan Vong, from a different galaxy, right??

The Wizards would still be vulnerable to the other Force attacks, but the precognition would not work or may work in the wrong way... and hey, no starships, fighters or anything else: The Jedi have the lightsabers just like the Wizards have their wands and broomsticks, that should be enough =)

I know that the Jedi can adapt and come up with new battle techniques, but the Wizards can adapt too and the HP universe Magic is very versatile. Who knows, they could create a new spell to remove the midichlorians from the Jedi's bodies!!


----------



## Mindfire

Where the heck is the battlefield anyway? Battlefield location is super important in any military engagement. And midi-chlorians don't create the force. They were only used to measure force sensitivity.


----------



## Mizore

Anders Ã„mting said:


> As much as I love Star Wars, I think my money is on the team that can fly, teleport over very large distances, turn invisible, summon unquenchable fire-storms, turn people into ermines by waving a stick at them, and have access to an unblockable instant death spell.



We also have to note that the Jedi of the films are much weaker than the Jedi of the comics, because if we take the Jedi of the comics, then these Jedi are able to fly, teleport, become invisible, and many more things as versatile as the magic. So I think the Jedi from the movies lose against witches and wizards from HP, but the Jedi of the comics defeat these witches and wizards.



Sheilawisz said:


> According to the Wookiepedia, this Force Precognition power works by sensing the flows of the Force. That means that it is directly connected to the way that the Star Wars universe works, and it may not work as well when facing enemies from other universes who exist independently of the Force =)
> 
> This happened to the Jedi when they met the creatures called Yuuzhan Vong, from a different galaxy, right??
> 
> The Wizards would still be vulnerable to the other Force attacks, but the precognition would not work or may work in the wrong way... and hey, no starships, fighters or anything else: The Jedi have the lightsabers just like the Wizards have their wands and broomsticks, that should be enough =)
> 
> I know that the Jedi can adapt and come up with new battle techniques, but the Wizards can adapt too and the HP universe Magic is very versatile. Who knows, they could create a new spell to remove the midichlorians from the Jedi's bodies!!



If the Yuuzhan Vong are immune to the Force, is because they have been created specifically for this purpose. As witches and wizards are still human, we cannot assume they are out of the Force and are immune to it. I also find it inconsistent that the Yuuzhan Vong ca not be anticipated by combat precognition because combat precognition only depends on the objetive is in the future and that he or she has no combat precognition, regardless of whether the objetive is in the Force.

Finally if we say that witches and wizards can create a new spell to remove midichlorians from the Jedi's bodies, then the Jedi will develop a new Force power to protect themselves from this spell, because the force also can be used for all because it lack of inherent limits.


----------



## Sheilawisz

@Mindfire: I guess the battle would take place in some forest in Middle-Earth, perhaps caused by the Hobbits just to see which side is more powerful while Gandalf decides to stay out of it =)

@Mizore: Well, even though it's fun to discuss this, I do not find much more to say about the battle.

I am sure that both sides would be dangerous to the other, and there would be a good fight with great destruction caused to the surroundings. I like the Jedi and Star Wars, but I support the Wizards because I am totally in love with Magic... and especially with the style of Magic described in Harry Potter.

You have a cool avatar!!


----------



## Mindfire

Sheilawisz said:


> @Mindfire: I guess the battle would take place in some forest in Middle-Earth, perhaps caused by the Hobbits just to see which side is more powerful while Gandalf decides to stay out of it =)



Nah, Hobbits wouldn't do that. But the Dwarves totally would. xD


----------

